# When to apply fungicide



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Afternoon. I laid Zeon zoysia back in November. The last several days have been really wet and /I am concerned about fungus in the new turf. I realize that it roots slowly this time of year, but when is it possible to apply something. I do not want to apply fungicide to early and damage the turf.

Thanks


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Generally fungicides ideally get applied in the fall, as temps start cooling down (think mid-late Sept, into Oct). For spring disease suppression you can apply as the turf starts growing (March into April). This allows for the plant to absorb the chemical and protect itself from the aggressive rhizoctonia fungi. If you suspect you have fungus try to keep nitrogen off of it until the diseases pressure passes, typically into May. I'm using Atlanta weather but that should match up with yours pretty well I think.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

corneliani said:


> Generally fungicides ideally get applied in the fall, as temps start cooling down (think mid-late Sept, into Oct). For spring disease suppression you can apply as the turf starts growing (March into April). This allows for the plant to absorb the chemical and protect itself from the aggressive rhizoctonia fungi. If you suspect you have fungus try to keep nitrogen off of it until the diseases pressure passes, typically into May. I'm using Atlanta weather but that should match up with yours pretty well I think.


For me it's April to September. St Augustine is horrible with fungus problems


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

@CenlaLowell It's horrible. Especially in shade. I feel like st augustine never ever looks great because it's always has a tan tint to it from fungus, too much water, not enough water, chinch bugs, etc...!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Rammy1546 said:


> @CenlaLowell It's horrible. Especially in shade. I feel like st augustine never ever looks great because it's always has a tan tint to it from fungus, too much water, not enough water, chinch bugs, etc...!


Every year I will have a fungus problem if I didn't spray. Azoxystrobin, Propiconazole are life savers.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

I just got some Propiconozole today. I show signs of brown patch in an area of my front yard. So should I NOT treat til spring, or go ahead an apply the curative rate?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Turf-affecting fungus usually occurs in hot/humid (wet) weather, when nighttime temps are in the 60's and above. That describes our past couple weeks, but going forward it looks to be cooling down significantly meaning no disease pressure. Fungicide is 'forward-looking' in that regard.. it needs to be applied in anticipation of disease-pressure situations.


----------

